# Miko looks too thin



## Amir (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi all,

Miko, my 1 year and a few months old male Vizsla eats much more then the directions on the food package and looks very thin. 
He eats adult Nutro Choice, 200 grams * 3 per day - total 600 grams per day.
He is very active.

Can you please tell me if it sounds ok to you? Should I give him more food? Should 
I add something to his diet?

Thanks,

Amir


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

How much does he weigh?

I think it is normal for a Vizsla to eat more than what the packages tell you to feed them.


----------



## Jupiter4Jackie (Nov 17, 2010)

Henry is 7 months and very active (3 days a week he is at doggie daycare while we work and days off we are hiking/playing on the beach/etc) and our vet had to put him on a high calorie RX food by Royal Canin called Gastrointestinal Puppy HE. It's been great. He's filling in again and it's half the amount he used to eat. We ran tests before doing so and they don't sell this food in stores. He tested negative for any disorders but they found that he wasn't absorbing all the nutrients and with this food he does!


----------



## Amir (Feb 14, 2011)

Dear friends.
Miko weights 24-25 kg,
I will get advised with my vet for a more appropriate food for Miko, like you did with Henry.
Thanks so much for your replies.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Amir, 
Not sure why you are concerned... that is a good size for a V.
He is ranging from 52-55lbs. How tall is he?
Now 200 grams is about 1 cup of food, correct? You say he is getting 3 meals a day.
We feed Kian 4 cups/day. 1-1/2in the morning and the remainder at dinner.
He's about 24" tall and weighs about 21-22 kg or 46-48lbs.
Maybe post a picture of him.


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

I agree, the 24-25kg sounds about right for his age! Is he tall??

And, I think there are less than 200g in a cup - Orijen is 115g/cup I think (but it is also really dense!)


----------

